# I give to you, my links.



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, Haunted P! This is definitely going to be a reference thread to go to! Thanks!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Haunted!! Awesome!! Thank you so much for all the information, I am going to start at my next break checking these out.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Glad I could help, figured someone might glam someth from one of the links...


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Haunted,
Simply awesome! Thanks so much for posting - I'll spend days going through this stuff!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey! I just noticed my site is in there. Thanks for the inclusion. 

Great list of links.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey, what can I say, you have some information I thought worth keeping! And now it shall be passed on to the masses!!!


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Just bumping this up, I needed to find it and for some reason the Advanced Search wasn't pulling this thread up as one I started. Maybe I really am a ghost


----------

